# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  محاضرات الفرقة الأولى علم الإجرام الفصل الدراسي الثاني 2020

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أعزائي الكرام طلاب الفرقة الأولى (انتظام – انتساب) 

تم نشر المحاضرات الآتية على موقع كلية الحقوق – جامعة الزقازيق

المحاضرة السادسة علم الإجرام  (انتظام / انتساب)

بعنوان " نظريات الأثر الفعال للطبيعة والنظريات الاقتصادية في تفسير علم الإجرام"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5uE7SF4zTk

..................................................  ......................

المحاضرة السابعة علم الإجرام  (انتظام / انتساب)

بعنوان " النظريات الاجتماعية في تفسير الإجرام"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq_ugqz0O7E

..................................................  ....................

المحاضرة الثامنة علم الإجرام (انتظام / انتساب) 

بعنوان " المجرم السوي وخصائصه التكوينية"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zArK-AGHh90

..................................................  ....................

المحاضرة التاسعة علم الإجرام  (انتظام / انتساب)

بعنوان " المجرم السوي وخصائصه العضوية"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8JeCa-f2v8

..................................................  .........................

خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## سامح السيد

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------


## ريم الغزالى

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ريتال ضياء

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## moatasim salem

موضوع رائع .. تحياتي

----------

